# Supplement for loose droppings



## Kezza (8 September 2008)

My boy has always suffered from soft droppings and will do a loose one from time to time, especially when excited (hes been like this for the 10 years Ive known him and has teeth and vet check every 6 months and is wormed with equest and is in great condition for 22 yrs). I feed him on topspec balancer and this has helped a bit but I want something else to harden him up as hes now getting older so its imperative that he gets all the goodness from his feed.

Hes fed a high fibre, low protein diet of D&amp;H Just Grass (recently started feeding this as a replacement for alfa a oil since hearing it can cause itching plus its too stalky), topspec and he has a little sugarbeet in winter (usually use speedibeet but with the removal of alfa a oil and the fact that hes getting older I wanted to try molassed sugarbeet), he also has pony nuts in his snack ball and ad lib high fibre marksway horse hage.

I know horse hage is not ideal for those with loose droppings but I have no other option as I like to keep his environment dust free. His droppings are only very marginally looser on horse hage than soaked hay anyway.

My friend has mentioned a charcoal supplement as they give it to their horses to harden them up, has anyone else used this with success? Can you feed it long term? Which manufacturers do it?

Thanks ever so


----------



## joey1999 (8 September 2008)

One of mine had diarrhoea the other week for three days and I got the vet out and she told us to try Equine Gold Biotal (it is pre and pro biotic). Went straight out and got some and 24 hours later he was back to normal! (Thank God!)


----------



## Maesfen (8 September 2008)

Try some natural yoghurt, that should help and far cheaper than the plugged and packaged equine stuff.  You can syringe it down if he won't take it on the feed.


----------



## Scarlett1980 (8 September 2008)

I don't any supplements but have always used natural yoghurt in the past. i have to say since i used winergy equilibrium, one with a particularly runny bottom (especially at shows) has been much more consistent.  think its something to do with the different fibres in it.


----------



## Donkeymad (8 September 2008)

Yakult is very effective or, if you want a 'proper' supplement, Global Herbs Diareze is fantastic.


----------



## shazza283 (8 September 2008)

protexin ones good - see their website - specific for horses - they are hind gut fermenters as apposed to us, so natural yoghurt etc not so useful -(they aren't expensive) - I use quay equestrian feel good 30 every day vit/min supplement which has protexin in it.
also use spillers hi fibre cubes for my old mare - same probs as yours - "sensitive" tummy !!! Makes a big difference to her droppings and can be fed as a partial hay replacer if their teeth aren't too good.


----------



## S_N (8 September 2008)

I second the protexcin!!  Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Kezza (9 September 2008)

how can I get hold of protexin? Is the feel good 30 the only supplement with it in it? Thanks x


----------



## Lonesome_Dove (9 September 2008)

Protexin is in CLOP as well


----------



## Kezza (9 September 2008)

I just managed to buy some off the web, its called Protexin Bio Premium for Horses and this is what it does:

Bio-Premium for Horses

A pelleted formulation containing probiotics, prebiotics and yeast to encourage normal digestive function and efficiency.

Contains enzymes to help improve digestion 

Includes beneficial microorganisms to rapidly populate the gastrointestinal tract 

Prebiotics to enhance the growth of beneficial microorganisms

Improves consistency of stools

Bio-Premium for Horses acts to re-establish a healthy gut microflora and to aid digestion. The beneficial microorganisms occur naturally in the gut of healthy animals and act to re-establish the disrupted gut, thus promoting the mechanism of competitive exclusion against potential pathogenic bacteria. The inclusion of prebiotics acts to selectively feed beneficial microorganisms within the gut thus enhancing colonisation and growth. This product has been formulated to be administered on a continuous basis to promote efficient digestion and boost natural immunity at times of stress when digestive upsets may occur.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## K27 (9 September 2008)

Definitely second the Protexin Bio Premium- they have 2 different types and I found this to work better on one of my horses rather than the Acti-premium.  You can get it from your vet or from

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Protexin-Bio-Premium-for-Horses-1kg/productinfo/PROTEXBPH/


----------

